# zugriff auf Ordner im Netzwerk



## Sneakmaster (26. Juli 2004)

Wollte mal fragen wie und mit welchen Befehl es bei vb möglich ist auf einen freigebenen Ordner(vom eigenen/fremden pc) im Netzwerk zuzugreifen?

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Shakie (26. Juli 2004)

Wenn du den Pfad des Ordners kennst (also zum Beispiel "Server\\Freigegebener_Ordner") dann kannst du einfach mit dem FileSystemObjekt drauf zugreifen:

```
dim fso as Filesystemobjekt
set fso=new filesystemobjekt
dim Verzeichnis as Folder
'Hier der Zugriff:
set Verzeichnis=fso.getfolder("Server\\Freigegebener_Ordner")
```


----------



## Sneakmaster (27. Juli 2004)

Erstmal THX für deine Hilfe.
Der Ordner befindet sich auf nen anderen PC (Heimnetzwerk) und ich wollte daraus eine *.dat auslesen:

PC1:
Comp.name: Computer1
IP: 192.168.0.102
C:\Offener Ordner\test.dat

Könntest du mir evtl. noch die Befehle erklären,damit ich weiß was ich da eingebe? Bin näml. erst  Anfänger.


----------



## XsilentX (27. Juli 2004)

Gib den "offener Ordner" unter Windows frei.
Dann kannst du auch mit "\\Computer1\Freigabename\datei.endung" darauf zugreifen.

Was willst mit dem File genau machen?


----------



## Sneakmaster (27. Juli 2004)

Also würde das dann so aussehen?

dim fso as Filesystemobjekt
set fso=new filesystemobjekt
dim Verzeichnis as Folder
'Hier der Zugriff:
set Verzeichnis=fso.getfolder("Computer1\\Offener Ordner\test.dat")

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mir gehts eigentl. darum,dass ich ne Datei von nem anderen Rechner her auslesen bzw. beschreiben kann.
Will ein Chatprog. schreiben und diese *.dat ist ne Art Träger für die Texte.
Oder gibts da noch ne bessere Lösung?


----------



## XsilentX (27. Juli 2004)

Keine Ahnung wie das besser geht, aber um etwas in eine datei zu schreiben musst du folgendes machen.


```
Open "\\server\Freigegebener_Ordner\datei.dat" For Output As #1
    Print #1, "text den du reinschreiben willst (STRING)"
    Close #1
```


Und um den inhalt Zeilenweise auszulesen:

```
Function GetFileContents(inFile) 'inFile = Datei die du auslesen willst

    Dim FContent, Textzeile
    FContent = ""
    On Error GoTo GetFileContents_Error
        
    Open inFile For Input As #1
    Do While Not EOF(1)             'Schleife bis Dateiende.
        Line Input #1, Textzeile    'Zeile in Variable einlesen.
        If FContent <> "" Then
            FContent = FContent & vbCrLf
        End If
        FContent = FContent & Textzeile
    Loop
    Close #1

    GetFileContents = FContent
    
    Exit Function

GetFileContents_Error:

    On Error Resume Next
    Close #1

    GetFileContents = False

End Function
```

Wobei FContent der Inhalt ist.


----------



## Sneakmaster (27. Juli 2004)

Und wie kann ich zeilenweise dann wieder auslesen?
Wie läuft das mit dem Speichern eigentl. ab,überschreibt er oder hägt er den eintrag an den bestehenden an?

Könntest du mir evtl. den code näher erklären,da ich noch'n bissl am Anfang stehe?
Möchte nur wissen, was die einzelnen Befehle bedeuten.
Und wofür steht das "As #1" beim schreiben?


----------



## XsilentX (27. Juli 2004)

Hast du ICQ oder benützt du mIRC?
Dann meld ich mich nach der Arbeit und kann dir ein wenig helfen.


----------



## Sneakmaster (27. Juli 2004)

Ne hab ich leider nicht, bin zur Zeit auch auf Arbeit.
Muss mich dann sowie so erst einmal um meinen PC kümmern, weil er beim letzten WinXP Update übers Netz wegen ein paar nicht auffindbare Viren abgeschmiert ist
  

aber kannst mir ja auch ne mail senden.
thx für deine Hilfsbereitschaft.


----------



## XsilentX (27. Juli 2004)

Okay ich schreib dir mal ne Mail wenn ich zuhause bin.
TIP: F1 hilft mir im VBA sehr oft.

mfg Simon


----------



## Shakie (27. Juli 2004)

Also um einen Chat zu programmieren gibt es *wesentlich* hübschere Methoden als das ständige Zugreifen auf eine Datei.
Es gibt da zum Beispiel das Winsock-Steuerelement. Tipps dazu gibt's hier im Forum, einfach Suche verwenden oder diese Links hier ausprobieren:
Link 1
Link 2
Link 3
Link 4 - Tutorial für simplen Chat mittels Winsock
Link 5


----------



## Sneakmaster (27. Juli 2004)

Hey die Links sind echt supi thx.
Aber ich wollte damit dann auch gleich das Programmieren von ein- und auslesen von Daten aus einer Datei üben.
Werd mich dann danach mit Winsock beschäftigen.

Ist es denn überhaupt möglich daten in eine bestimmte Zeile zu speichern?


----------



## Shakie (27. Juli 2004)

Du kannst Daten ans Ende der Datei anhängen. Das Speichern in eine bestimmte Zeile ist nur möglich, wenn du die Datei jedesmal per Code Zeile für kopierst und dann an der entsprechenden Stelle die Zeile einfügst.


----------

